# Which DVD Discs To Buy? DVD+/-R/W/RAM / Labelflash



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

OK. My DVD drive says *DVD+/-R/W/RAM / Labelflash* on the front. Playing with video editing & I'm wanting to burn some DVDs now and *need to know which discs to buy* to burn movies. Understand the Labelflash is for "printing" a label on the face of the disc, but all of the other stuff +/- confuses me. Can anyone explain this to me and which discs to buy?


----------



## Labrat407 (Aug 24, 2007)

For the most part you will have no difference now between +/- R discs for movies. I prefer the - R discs for movies. 

Here is a good explanation.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Labrat407 said:


> For the most part you will have no difference now between +/- R discs for movies. I prefer the - R discs for movies.
> 
> Here is a good explanation.


Thank you for the link! I believe I've got a handle on it now.


----------

